# Ex Machina - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=49314[/img] 
*Title: Ex Machina* 

*Movie:* :4.5stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :3.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*84.5




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=49322[/img]*Summary*
“Ex Machina” baits audience with another tale of artificial intelligence and machinery, but in fact delivers us a fascinating look at humanity and what really makes us US. Taken from theories fleshed out from Isaac Asimov and Nick Bostram, “Ex Machina” is a cat and mouse thriller that deal with human emotions, manipulations and even betrayal. An A.I. built to be tested is soon to become the tester (or is she) for a brilliant computer engineer and his gentle lab rat of a beta tester. These theories have been discussed before as technology constantly evolves, and with our race coming closer and closer to having an intelligent machine in our midst, those questions arrive at a much faster pace, covering ethical, social and intelligence issues that really are deeply disturbing as well as incredibly exciting. The movie itself is one of the best robot movies I’ve seen in YEARS, and if it weren’t for some glossing over of deeper issues, would be nearly the perfect movie on the subject. Either way, the end result is simply fantastic and worthy of every bit of critical acclaim it has been given. 

I was sick when “Ex Machina” came out in theaters, and I was REALLY disappointed in not being able to see it. Especially when all my cinemaphile friends came back raving about the movie. Three frustrating months later and I’m FINALLY able to see what all of the fuss is all about, and I can tell you that I was not disappointed in the least. Caleb (Domhnall Gleeson) is a brilliant young coder who works at one of the biggest internet technology companies on the planet. His elusive and reclusive CEO, Nathan (Oscar Isaacs) has selected him as the winner of a lottery prize package for the employees to come visit him at his luxurious underground estate out in the wilds. Upon arriving it becomes clear that this is not just a normal visit. An NDA form is required upon visiting and once that is out of the way Caleb declares the real reason. He has built an artificial intelligence down here in his lab and wants Caleb to run a Turing test on the machine. A Turing test is basically a test where the human interacts with the machine and decides whether or not it can pass for being human. A pass means Nathan has succeeded in his goal of creating the perfect A.I. and a pass means it’s time for him to do some more work. 

Separated into different “sessions” with this A.I., cutely named Ava (Alicia Vikander), Caleb runs her through a series of questions and answers, trying to see how she reactors and/or trip her up. The test is by far a resounding success. Ava is so real, so competent of seeming emotions that soon the young coder is caught up in actually caring for her. Ava seems to return those feelings as well and even Nathan notices (who is watching everything on closed circuit cameras). As time passes the bond between Ava and Caleb is past that of a machine and human interaction, setting up a finale that is inevitable. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=49330[/img]I was absolutely fascinated by “Ex Machina” from beginning to end and it just goes to show that you don’t need a gazillion dollars thrown at the screen to become a great movie. The pace and plot itself are fairly simple, but also incredibly dense. Alex Garland (who both directed and wrote the film) has a tendency to being very verbose at times, followed up by long continuous shots that have almost no dialog whatsoever, but just follows items around the room as you soak in the little nuances. The basic premise isn’t going to blow you away. A man must test a machine and soon finds out that there is more to the machine than he ever imagined. The real trickery in “Ex Machina” is not know who the cat and who the mouse is in this little game. Is Nathan a heartless monster, a goody party boy who just is great at machine, or something in between? Is Caleb a sucker for Ava, or do they both truly care about each other? Is Ava manipulating the whole situation? Or is she actually desperate to spread her wings and fly, just an innocent bystander? Even though you know the general direction of the plot, the true motives and true ending are kept hidden from the viewer till the very end.

There are a few flaws in the story and resulting execution that really keep this from being a perfect robot movie. There are a few too many hints along the way, or at least too many OBVIOUS hints (in my opinion) for its own good. The introduction his Nathan’s mute housekeeper, Kyoko (Sonoyo Mizuno) is pretty obvious from the get go where her origins come from and Caleb seems to be a bit too dense on that seemingly blatant clue. The same goes for some of the character aspects of Nathan himself. He seems to be a brilliant “Mark Zuckerberg” type of philanthropist, but he’s a hard drinking party boy who gets hammered way too often to actually be the hard working inventor who must have spent thousands of sleepless nights (sober mind you) trying to get these A.I. functions just right. So when you compare his actions with the results, there is a slight disconnection. While it isn’t a negative flaw in the movie, I will say that there is some blatant nudity on the point of the android bodies. Given flesh they are fully human looking and that included all of the body parts that we as humans have. However, I must clarify that this one of two types of reasons nudity is shown. The first is to titillate the audience with sexually intensive scenes and the second to act as a plot device. This is the latter, as it acts as a foil to the inhumanity of the inner workings of the android. The naked flesh is the exact opposite of the cold metal and fibers making up Ava’s body. It’s warm, soft, human so to speak, creating the perfect blend of man and machine, so much so that we actually view her as BEING human at that point, no matter how much we know she’s not made of blood and bone underneath. 



*Rating:* 

Rated R for nudity, language, sexual references and some violence 



*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=49338[/img]The 2.40:1 AVC encoded disc by Lionsgate was filmed with several different digital cameras, each with their own pros and cons for filming which created a little bit of an inconsistent picture. Let me state up front that this is in no way a displeasing picture, as the image looks really nice, but one that has a few inconsistencies that the viewer will notice. Detail and clarity look incredibly for many shots, but some, including the outdoor shots, look a tad bit hazy and soft. The scenes where you see the melting ice cap by the river looks incredible, while the scene just before that where they are drinking out on the hill has a bit of a softish and not perfectly focused look to it. The indoor detail looks quite good, with only some mild shadow detail to really be lost. The blacks themselves look quite good, but as I said, those shadows lost me a few times as I had to struggle to see some of the detail and there was some digital noise at times (e.g. right when Caleb goes to bed for the first time and looks straight at the camera as he tosses and turns). The image will please fans and certainly looks quite good, but just isn’t reference quality for those of you hoping that it would match the perfection of the audio track. Solid A- in my book.







*Audio* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=49346[/img]Well, Dolby has some serious competition in the object based advanced surround system that has previously had a control hold on. Atmos has been the latest and greatest in that regards, but DTS has finally released their first film with DTS:X, their own branded version of Atmos. The disc ALSO comes with DTS Headphone:X (basically the X track down mixed into a headphone channel using their custom virtualizer) as well as a 5.1 DTS (754kbps) theatrical track to enjoy. The X track has the same features as Atmos, where it has a core 7.1 DTS-HD MA track to listen to since there are no DTS:X receivers even on the market right now. That particular track is the one I will review here today and I can tell you right off the bat that it is well worth it. Surprising, but well worth it. I say surprising because “Ex Machina” is not exactly the track I expected DTS to debut their object based surround system on. It’s not an action movie, and it spends a lot of time underground in Nathan’s lab with nothing but dialog. So color me surprised when I was absolutely floored by the beauty of the track. The opening sequence with Caleb riding in on the helicopter was incredible, as I could tell every “texture” of the audio from the get go. Helo blades whipped above the head, allowing you to hear every pitch and pulse change in the blades, the whipping of the grass as the rotors pounded upon takeoff was eerily accurate and even the simple sounds like footsteps on the cement hallways or the popping noises as a bottle is opened sounded picture perfect. Dialog is clean and clear, locked up front and exquisitely balanced with the surround usage. They aren’t used every second of the film, but when they are used, those surround speakers light up with some incredibly nuanced noises. There are moments in the movie where the dynamic range is just off the charts, as pulsing and pounding synthesized beats push the intensity of what’s being shown on screen to nail biting levels, and those pulsing moments are really where the track shines. They aren’t every second, as I said, but they are INTENSE and incredibly visceral, showing off just how powerful the track can be. 




*Extras* :3.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=49354[/img]
• Through the Looking Glass: Making Ex Machina 
• SXSW Q&A with Cast and Crew 
• Behind the Scenes Vignettes 
- Making Ava 
- Nathan's World
- New Consciousness
- Director
- Cast
- Meet Ava
- God Complex
- Music



*Overall:* :4stars:

While “Ex Machina” is not the PERFECT robot movie, it is easily the closest I have seen to the perfect one in my lifetime. The film portrays complex questions and thoughts in different ways, some are pseudo answered in the dialog, but the rest are answered in the actions of the people themselves, fleshing out the barebones structure that the verbal script sets up and completing the frame with the flesh of action. Simply mesmerizing from beginning to end I really have the desire to just pick up the disc again tomorrow and give it a spin again, I enjoyed it so much. The video is very solid for this release and being a DTS:X track, completely amazing in the audio department. With a very solid array of extras included in the package I see this as a no brainer for Science fiction fans. A definite watch at the very least. 

*Additional Information:*

Starring: Alicia Vikander, Domhnall Gleeson, Oscar Isaac
Directed by: Alex Garland
Written by: Alex Garland
Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS:X, English DTS-HD MA 5.1, DTS-HD MA 7.1 (core of DTS:X track), DTS Headphone:X
Studio: Lionsgate 
Rated: R
Runtime: 108 minutes
Blu-ray Release Date: July 14th 2015 




*Buy Ex Machina On Blu-ray at Amazon*


*Recommendation: Must Watch ​*








More about Mike


----------



## JBrax

Thanks for the review Mike. It seems like the look forward to releases are few and far between lately. Well this is one that I've definitely had marked on the calendar. I'll be adding this one to the collection for sure! Would you put it on par with iRobot?


----------



## Tonto

Nice review Mike, I saw this title & figured I would watch it eventually. But now, looks like it will be sooner that later. Looking forward to it!


----------



## B- one

Nice write up! I really liked Irobot interested in your comments on this as well. I'll make sure to get this one,Thx.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> Thanks for the review Mike. It seems like the look forward to releases are few and far between lately. Well this is one that I've definitely had marked on the calendar. I'll be adding this one to the collection for sure! Would you put it on par with iRobot?





B- one said:


> Nice write up! I really liked Irobot interested in your comments on this as well. I'll make sure to get this one,Thx.


the only similarities to I Robot (the movie that is, not the book) is that they're movies about androids. other than that they are nothing alike. I Robot is basically a Will Smith action movie with some science thrown in. Ex Machina is a cerebrul thriller that is more about misdirection and the consequences of control, power, the depths of deception and humanity. It's a mind bender from start to finish.

I enjoy them both but for VERY different reasons


----------



## B- one

Mike Edwards said:


> the only similarities to I Robot (the movie that is, no the book) is that they're movies about androids. other than that they are nothing alike. I Robot is basically a Will Smith action movie with some science thrown in. Ex Machina is a cerebrul thriller that is more about misdirection and the consequences of control, power, the depths of deception and humanity. It's a mind bender from start to finish.
> 
> I enjoy them both but for VERY different reasons


Excellent! I might even twist my arm to buy it new,if I gave the time.


----------



## Mike Edwards

B- one said:


> Excellent! I might even twist my arm to buy it new,if I gave the time.


Best buy will have it on sale for $13.99 week one , which is close to your $9.99 price you aim for on used titles


----------



## B- one

Mike Edwards said:


> Best buy will have it on sale for $13.99 week one , which is close to your $9.99 price you aim for on used titles


That sounds like the nudge I need! Thanks.


----------



## tripplej

Excellent writeup. I never heard of this movie but now after reading the review, I will check it out. I do like robot human stories so I am interested to see how good this one is.


----------



## Jon Liu

$13.99 Wow... hmmmmmm I actually really wanted to see this one, too! Great review, by the way!


----------



## Mike Edwards

Jon Liu said:


> $13.99 Wow... hmmmmmm I actually really wanted to see this one, too! Great review, by the way!


yeah, this and "It Follows" have great release week pricing ... both are great too IMO


----------



## JBrax

This was a GREAT movie! Talk about a thought provoking ending! I think this might be my favorite A.I. based movie of all time. Loved it.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> This was a GREAT movie! Talk about a thought provoking ending! I think this might be my favorite A.I. based movie of all time. Loved it.


:T


----------



## B- one

Mike Edwards said:


> yeah, this and "It Follows" have great release week pricing ... both are great too IMO


I was at BB and had both movies in hand then I got sick of waiting in line tossed the movies on a rack and politely suggested they get some cashiers! That was just a waste of time one cashier chatting away I'll keep my coin.lddude:


----------



## gvsk

I have a DTS X receiver, Onkyo NR 646 so this must work with it..
Am I mistaken that DTS X should be completely object based and not just having a base 7.1 DTS MA track and added elements to it.. The reviewer mentions that it is an add on track. please do let me know

I am keen on purchasing this to test out DTS X, still not out on the torrents yet for a sample.

So another question regarding object based audio with a compatible receiver say atmos or DTS X, why are reviewers mentioning that it is a base 5.1,7.1 track, so not all of it is object based????


----------



## Mike Edwards

gvsk said:


> I have a DTS X receiver, Onkyo NR 646 so this must work with it..
> Am I mistaken that DTS X should be completely object based and not just having a base 7.1 DTS MA track and added elements to it.. The reviewer mentions that it is an add on track. please do let me know
> 
> I am keen on purchasing this to test out DTS X, still not out on the torrents yet for a sample.
> 
> So another question regarding object based audio with a compatible receiver say atmos or DTS X, why are reviewers mentioning that it is a base 5.1,7.1 track, so not all of it is object based????


all atmos or DTS:x tracks have a CORE 7.1 track is imbedded in the main object based track. much like how DTS-HD MA has a 1.5 mbps core DTS track embedded for legacy support on older receivers. not EVERYTHING is object based in these tracks. in rough rough terms the core track is standard with object oriented extra channels


----------



## gvsk

you use the word object based channels??? is this not contrary as they want to avoid channels

so if i have a 7.1 system at home i wont be able to get any object based effects if i dont have atmos enables speakers,

dts x should work with s standard 7.1/ 5.1 system so would i need again extra channels to get these object based effetcs


----------



## Mike Edwards

gvsk said:


> you use the word object based channels??? is this not contrary as they want to avoid channels
> 
> so if i have a 7.1 system at home i wont be able to get any object based effects if i dont have atmos enables speakers,
> 
> dts x should work with s standard 7.1/ 5.1 system so would i need again extra channels to get these object based effetcs


DTS:X and atmos both require extra speakers to get object based effects. a 5.1 or 7.1 receiver will NOT get the object based effects. (if it's a normal 5.1 receiver)

i'm not familiar with the 646, but IF it is fully DTS:X or Atmos capable, then it will get object based effects, just not the height channel effects


you also mention Atmos enable speakers... I'm not sure if you mean Atmos decoding enabled on the receiver, but there are no Atmos SPEAKERS , per se... in reality ANY speaker can be used for object based surrounds, it's just the amount and direction and mounting that make them atmos capable.


----------



## Mike Edwards

also, on the 646 you can either do 5.1.2 Atmo/DTS:X OR 7.1.. not both since the receiver can only process 7 channels TOTAL


----------



## gvsk

when i play american sniper it says on my receiver output 7.1 atmos and not 7.1 dolby truehd


----------



## Mike Edwards

gvsk said:


> when i play american sniper it says on my receiver output 7.1 atmos and not 7.1 dolby truehd


I have a suspicion that it's pulling the 7.1 core and not displaying properly... the AVS reviews states that ti can't do 7.1 atmos, only 5.1.2 Atmos or 7.1 normal


----------



## gvsk

finally coming to the point.. if i dont have height channels or upfiring speakers or speakers on the ceiling will i be able to get or wont i be able to get atmos/dts x object based surrounds in my current system?

also nr 646 has only been mentioned to support 5.1.2 atmos but not for dtsx since it has no specs yet doesn't not have a specific speaker lay out..


----------



## Mike Edwards

gvsk said:


> finally coming to the point.. if i dont have height channels or upfiring speakers or speakers on the ceiling will i be able to get or wont i be able to get atmos/dts x object based surrounds in my current system?
> 
> also nr 646 has only been mentioned to support 5.1.2 atmos but not for dtsx since it has no specs yet doesn't not have a specific speaker lay out..


honestly I couldn't tell you. I haven't had any experience with the NR 646 as most of the people who have are over at AVS and I'm just going by what little information has been bandied around by the handful of users who have one


----------



## gvsk

So basically Dolby atmos vs Dolby true hd 7.1 , DTS HD MA vs DTS X will sound the exact same even on a Dolby atmos and dtsx enabled reciever with a traditional 7.1 setup. 

If that is the case getting these modern recievers is a waste unless you get height speakers or ceiling speakers.


----------



## Mike Edwards

gvsk said:


> So basically Dolby atmos vs Dolby true hd 7.1 , DTS HD MA vs DTS X will sound the exact same even on a Dolby atmos and dtsx enabled reciever with a traditional 7.1 setup.
> 
> If that is the case *getting these modern recievers is a waste unless you get height speakers or ceiling speakers.*


correct. that's the purpose of the receivers supporting DTS-X and Atmos, to add in support for ceiling and height speakers and integrate those speakers for the object based effects


----------



## gvsk

Mike Edwards said:


> correct. that's the purpose of the receivers supporting DTS-X and Atmos, to add in support for ceiling and height speakers and integrate those speakers for the object based effects


i dont think you are 100% correct... DTS X mentions in their press release that you dont need any ceiling speakers for dts x to work then it should be a different effect in a traditional 7.1 system


----------



## Mike Edwards

gvsk said:


> i dont think you are 100% correct... DTS X mentions in their press release that you dont need any ceiling speakers for dts x to work then it should be a different effect in a traditional 7.1 system


I've been reading more into it and asking some questions, but at the moment its a little vague. the DTS specs state it's more flexible than Atmos' NEED for heights, but I see one statement that says "it SHOULD work in a 5.1 or 7.1 environment, but all we tested it on was an 7.4.2 environment" or what not, and others that just mention heights. At the moment with this being the FIRST DTS:X title it's more an issue of "know one really knows".. At least until more people test it out, especially with only like 2-3 receivers that have the capability. 

have you tried the Neural:X setting on older 7.1 movies in an effort to see if the object based conversion effects sound different than standard 7.1 settings ??? that might give us more insight if it will work in the 7.1 setup vs. the 5.1.2 setup

like I said. I honestly can't be 100% certain because it seems there is a lot of confusion even among the journalists who visited DTS labs to hear the demos, at least until we have more titles and more testing in a home theater environment


----------



## gvsk

All my bluerays show "7.1 atmos" 
Anerican sniper 
Jupiter ascending

Anyone figured out a way to rent ex machina bkuray DTS x version. I honestly don't wanna own it but wanna rent it.


----------



## JBrax

gvsk said:


> All my bluerays show "7.1 atmos" Anerican sniper Jupiter ascending Anyone figured out a way to rent ex machina bkuray DTS x version. I honestly don't wanna own it but wanna rent it.


 It's worth owning. Excellent movie.


----------



## gvsk

Getting it from red box tonight. Do you guys know what audio format red box bluerays offer


----------



## Mike Edwards

gvsk said:


> Getting it from red box tonight. Do you guys know what audio format red box bluerays offer


It's lionsgate. it's hit or miss. sometimes they use lossy DD 5.1 and other times it's the full lossless mix.


----------



## gvsk

Would they use dd5.1 even when the original BR was mastered in Dts?


----------



## gvsk

Will rent from my local family video they have the lossless dts x version


----------



## Mike Edwards

gvsk said:


> Would they use dd5.1 even when the original BR was mastered in Dts?


many times Lionsgate uses special "rental only" copies that feature all the extras stripped out + lossy DD 5.1 tracks... sometimes they use retail discs but a LOT of titles are lossy DD... Expendables 3 was a bit one. Atmos track and a lossy DD 5.1, same with Dredd 3D



gvsk said:


> Will rent from my local family video they have the lossless dts x version


glad you were able to track down a retail version!


----------



## Mike Edwards

also, for clarification. I confirmed that the Redbox copies are full retail, meaning full DTS:X audio on board


----------



## gvsk

Big time bummer turns out my receiver isn't dts x ready out of the box. Just waiting for over the air update b


----------



## Mike Edwards

gvsk said:


> Big time bummer turns out my receiver isn't dts x ready out of the box. Just waiting for over the air update b


oooooo. That's disappointing


----------



## gvsk

Red box confirmed dts x. 7.1 dts HD.


----------



## asere

gvsk said:


> Red box confirmed dts x. 7.1 dts HD.


COOL


----------



## gvsk

It's detects funny on PS3


----------



## Todd Anderson

Loved this film. Great story.

Mike - the audio was superb. I noticed that dialog shifted to the left and right based on camera positioning (correcting itself as the camera angle changed)... I know none of us have X enabled gear (yet), but I'm wondering if this is a glimpse into what we have waiting for us. Hmmm


----------



## asere

What a great film it was. Loved the story and the cinematography was astonishing. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards

Todd Anderson said:


> Loved this film. Great story.
> 
> Mike - the audio was superb. I noticed that dialog shifted to the left and right based on camera positioning (correcting itself as the camera angle changed)... I know none of us have X enabled gear (yet), but I'm wondering if this is a glimpse into what we have waiting for us. Hmmm


yeah, once I get my DTS:X and Atmos receiver (still waiting on something from Yamaha or Marantz that can do both and doesn't cost me my first born son) I fully plan on getting my overhead's finally installed. 

as for the mix. you're not kidding. the directionality and panning effects are INCREDIBLE




asere said:


> What a great film it was. Loved the story and the cinematography was astonishing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


glad you liked it. one of my favorite movies of the year in this genre


----------



## Jon Liu

I FINALLY got around to watching this one. Alicia Vikander is simply mesmerizing in this film. Along with her performance, Oscar Isaac’s performance was fantastic, too. I was enthralled with the rest of the film, as well. I do wish the internal shots of the film looked “better.” I know it’s director’s intent, but there was an overall softness that I wish wasn’t there. Also, it seemed if anything was off center from the camera, it was even more out of focus. I guess I’ve been spoiled by such pristine transfers in the last couple years that, the video aspect was a slight letdown to me. Of course, it was not enough to deter my overall enjoyment of the film itself!


----------



## afterlife2

Can't wait to see it. Bought it on BD should be here next week.


----------



## tripplej

I just watched this movie and I agree with everybody what a movie. AI is one thing but once they start to think and act like humans we are in trouble. Terminator anybody?? lol. oh man, what a movie.


----------



## asere

tripplej said:


> I just watched this movie and I agree with everybody what a movie. AI is one thing but once they start to think and act like humans we are in trouble. Terminator anybody?? lol. oh man, what a movie.


I know when she started to place the skin on her I was like WHAT!!! Lol


----------



## afterlife2

I watched it on Sunday and really liked it. The only thing I would liked if there were more robots inside parts shown. I mean there was but would have liked more. Yeah I'm a geek. I can't wait to see it again in surround. I had my headphones on for the first viewing.


----------



## tripplej

I did feel sorry for that programmer Caleb that was selected at the end of the movie. As for the creator of the various A.I. robots, I suspected mid way that he would get his desserts at the end.


----------



## JBrax

Sorry to dig up an old one here. Picked this one up today in anticipation of my Atmos/DTS:X setup and was curious if anyone has given the DTS:X a spin yet? I enjoyed the movie and curious if the DTS:X soundtrack was worth the wait?


----------



## Todd Anderson

I've been wondering the same thing -- have the movie sitting down in my theater, just haven't put it back in the BD player yet! Lazy???


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> I've been wondering the same thing -- have the movie sitting down in my theater, just haven't put it back in the BD player yet! Lazy???


 Skip the ballgame and let me know? Thanks Todd! Jimenez is pitching so you know they'll win.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Lol... Was there for opening day, rain and all... Can't stop watching! ;-)


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> Lol... Was there for opening day, rain and all... Can't stop watching! ;-)


 I was kidding and completely understand. Way off topic but we spent a week in Surprise AZ watching the Royals in spring training. It just so happens we were staying in the same hotel as Dayton Moore and the front office staff. Every morning at EXACTLY 6:15 they were downstairs eating breakfast. On the last day of our stay I got him to sign a spring training ball I snagged during batting practice.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Yeah...my movie viewing takes a serious hit during baseball season - despite the good, the bad, and the ugly. Probably like you, I've been a total seam-head my whole life. Absolutely love watching baseball.

That's really cool, Jeff. What a treat to get to ST to see your boys get back into the swing of things! I'm sure that spring training for the Royals was loaded with fans. Looks like they are going to be awesome for another year. The American League is going to be really tough to emerge from...can't wait to watch it all play out. Can smell the beer and sausages at Camden Yards right now. Can't wait to get back for the next game!


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> Yeah...my movie viewing takes a serious hit during baseball season - despite the good, the bad, and the ugly. Probably like you, I've been a total seam-head my whole life. Absolutely love watching baseball. That's really cool, Jeff. What a treat to get to ST to see your boys get back into the swing of things! I'm sure that spring training for the Royals was loaded with fans. Looks like they are going to be awesome for another year. The American League is going to be really tough to emerge from...can't wait to watch it all play out. Can smell the beer and sausages at Camden Yards right now. Can't wait to get back for the next game!


 Yes sir a huge fan as I'm sure you are as well. I think both of our teams are going to be in the mix in the end. Such a fine line between the winner and loser in the end. I love everything about baseball. One last pic for you. See if you can identify it?


----------



## JBrax

Again way off topic but I can only post one at a time?


----------



## Todd Anderson

Looks like the second base used in Game 4 of the WS??

Who signed it?


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> Looks like the second base used in Game 4 of the WS?? Who signed it?


 Good answer and here's the signatures.







12 signatures…


----------



## Todd Anderson

Very cool! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> Very cool! Thanks for sharing that!


 You're welcome although I think we're WAY off topic here. I tried to start an MLB 2016 thread if you'd like to contribute there? Although interest seems low.


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> Sorry to dig up an old one here. Picked this one up today in anticipation of my Atmos/DTS:X setup and was curious if anyone has given the DTS:X a spin yet? I enjoyed the movie and curious if the DTS:X soundtrack was worth the wait?


I will have to try it with DTS-X, but my system is down until I get my new amps in.


----------

